# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Off the Beaten Track

## South East Asia

I'm traveling around Asia on the standard touristy route from Japan down to Singapore in the coming weeks and am looking at my itinerary and have a break of 10-20 days where nothing is accounted for (at my standard rate of travel).  Right now my route has me going to major and minor tourist cities in Japan, China, Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Malaysia, and Singapore.


I was interested in getting advice from others for potential places to fill a 10-20 day gap in an itinerary (likely based out of Bangkok when I would need to decide).  I was thinking Laos, or maybe even places more off the beaten track like Borneo, Philippines, or Myanmar.  

Of course, I'm open to more options of general ideas around the region.  I was just curious for those who have been out that way, which would be good to get off the beaten track, considering I'll have just spent the better part of 3 1/2 months on the Asian tourist route at that point.

I know it is a bit presumptuous for me to say that I may not want to linger around one place longer than others which would also account for that time, but for the purposes of me asking, lets just assume I end up in Bangkok with 10-20 days to blow in the region.

What is your take?

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

I'm scared to death of the boat ride there

----------

